# Harmony Window Leak



## 121164 (Mar 8, 2009)

Talbot Harmony 1990 Can anybody HELP, Water ingress from under dashboard both sides onto wheel arches have had new windscreen fitted and cab resprayed so out side is sound, ideas PLEASE [Frustrated] Reg


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Who fitted your new windscreen?

Someone may be able to help if you tell us the firm - there is a whole lot of experience to draw on.

Dave


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Under air intake vent on TE bonnet there is a black box which can fill with water and leak into cab.A leak can be a nightmare to find and can be at top, side or bottom. 
I would get back the company who fitted your screen if it was recently done.

I dont understand the relevance of who fitted the screen

Best to look on www.preloved.co.uk as there is a dedicated forum for TEs

Wyn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wynthesurfer said:


> I dont understand the relevance of who fitted the screen
> Wyn


Hi Wyn

If it was a reputable windscreen fitting company there should be no problem, but he should certainly get back to them as you suggest.

If it was done by a firm or individual as part of a restoration job (the van is 19 years old!) they may not have the technical expertise and equipment to fit a large screen correctly.

If we know who did it we can offer more specific advice.

Dave


----------



## 121164 (Mar 8, 2009)

It was leaking before I put the new windscreen in I though a new one would stop the leak but is still there Reg


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

tiger50 said:


> It was leaking before I put the new windscreen in I though a new one would stop the leak but is still there Reg


I hate to say this as you've just had a new screen fitted, but a well known problem with TE's is corrosion underneath the windscreen rubber at each bottom corner. The metal at the bottom of the windscreen pillars can and does perforate behind the rubber - so being invisible - and allow water through to the interior of the van. If you can get a screwdriver behind the rubber and lever it off to have a look you may see evidence of rust. It's easy enough to repair but it does mean the screen has to come out again.
If the screen has been replaced by a glass company, such as Autoglass, the would perhaps not think of reporting the problem - they'd have been only instructed to replace the screen - not to think!


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Reading your post again, Reg, I see that you've had the cab resprayed.
Was the screen removed to do this? If so the screen pillars would (should!) have been repaired prior to installation of the new screen and, of course, been resprayed.

Or was the screen simply masked up for the respray? If so the screen pillars will not have been repaired and the rust and corrosion will still be there, under the rubber.


----------

